# M.V. NORTHERN HORIZON



## rustytrawler (Jul 6, 2021)

Hi all i have just found a plaque "shield" offthe M.V. NORTHERN HORIZON on the shield it says S.R.M.H. TRIALS SHIP ,M.V.NORTHERN HORIZON .Can you tell me what this is about,and what does S.R.M.H. stand for regards rustytrawler.


----------



## saltybobuk (Oct 12, 2012)

Hi Bud,
I think SRMH stands for Single Role Mine Hunter, she was probably used by the RN as she was a diesel electric research ship. The Northern Horizon is mentioned in the book Warship 2021, page 155, but no details are given only trials of a variable depth sonar.
regards
Bob


----------



## rustytrawler (Jul 6, 2021)

Thanks Bob i thought you would know regards rustytrawler


----------



## saltybobuk (Oct 12, 2012)

Hi Rusty,
Not a problem, worked on her many times back in the 90s, even put in a new engine. I sailed on her sister the Pacific Horizon a few times, worldwide.
Regards
Bob


----------



## rustytrawler (Jul 6, 2021)

Hi Bob i think my dad was on the NORTHERN HORIZON when they mapped the Atlantic sailed as chief


----------



## tenterden (Feb 1, 2006)

NORTHERN HORIZON


----------



## tenterden (Feb 1, 2006)

NORTHERN HORIZON


----------



## Ku 127 (6 mo ago)

Hi Bob! I was as electrician on board PH and NH in 90's cuple times. I have good memory there and remember lot of friends from Hull. Regards. Richard


----------



## saltybobuk (Oct 12, 2012)

Hi Rich,
I was on PH 83 to 85, latterly as chief eng. The lecky was usually John Burton but their was another but his name fails me. Leckys were difficult to find especially with her unique propulsion unit. Knaggs electrical were often used to help out.
As for NH, never sailed on her but involved in her engine room maintenance up till 1999. The 2 engineers I remember were Pete Orr and Sid Green, latterly polish engineers.
The 3rd ship was Celtic Horizon, flew out to Galveston c98/99 after her main engine seized.
Got some pics somewhere and will upload when found.
Regards
Bob


----------



## Ku 127 (6 mo ago)

Hi Bob! Thank you for your response .My duties on PH and NH was 94 to 97. John Burton rembered well who was my replacment and Peter Orr the second eng. The chief eng. was Mike Boldwin and another one from Grimsby whose name I forgot. You are right that diesel-electric is not easy job for electrician.It was my first job on ship of this type and I was very afraid when I first arived. I found ShipNostalgia web searching for PH and NH photos.Its nice to hear about the old ones I worked with.Ill be looking time to time on web. Best Regards Richard.


----------



## saltybobuk (Oct 12, 2012)

Lecky on the right, Alan ? Ch/eng sat down, little Gordie George and big Wolfgang Kunert, c1983.
ps I took over the Northella as chief from Mike Baldwin.
Bob


----------

